

Women feel like they need to 'act like men' to succeed in IT - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/175725/women-it-need-act-men-succeed

======
jesstaa
When in Rome act the the Romes do or you're unlikely to get very far. The
culture won't get more female friendly until there are more women in the
industry, but there probably won't be more women in the industry until the
culture gets more female friendly. The solution is as usual, early adopters
and lots of time.

------
gaius
Wonder how men working as primary school teachers feel they need to "act like
women"? Those that haven't been driven out of the profession of course. Funny
how it's only "inequality" when it goes one way.

